# Girth Rubbing :(



## MardyMare (8 August 2011)

My little TB mare has had 2 months off and I was given the go ahead last week to start slowly working her again.  Rode on Wednesday (walked about 2 miles) and noticed on Thursday it looked like the girth had rubbed behind her right elbow (on her side just in front of girth)  - skin not broken just rubbed.  

So dug out clean fluffy girth sleeve and went again yesterday for same walk down the lane.  On the way back she didnt feel right and felt like she was shuffling so I got off and walked with her.  Suddenly noticed girth rub had broken open and was bleeding!  Looked at other side - both sides rubbed and bleeding!!  Felt awful.  Its the same saddle and girth that I have used on her for the past 2 years and never had this happen.  Washed and put some sudo cream on.  This morning it just looks like bare skin in the two patches.

So,  I am now scared to ride again and cause friction again.  Is there anything I can do or put on to toughen the skin?  Perhaps she is just sensitive now after the illness?   She normally has most of winter off from not having anywhere to ride and when I start up again never have this happen.   I would have thought with the girth sleeve there wouldnt have been any  chafing?


----------



## NOISYGIRL (8 August 2011)

I wouldn't ride again until it has healed, do you stretch the legs forward when you've done up the girth ? I always do it but some don't, I only use proper sheepskin, not cheap synthetic stuff, you could try a prolite gel girth sleeve they are good.

Strange if it hasn't happened before, maybe she had fly bite there and its rubbed ?


----------



## Meowy Catkin (8 August 2011)

Is your fluffy girth cover sheepskin or a synthetic one? 

Is your girth cut out/shaped around the elbow?

My mare rubs easily and I have found that girths like these are best



















I always use a real sheepskin girth cover (not a nuumed one, one with the wool still attached to the leather) and I have made covers myself from a lambskin that I bought for £15 from a country show.


----------



## MardyMare (8 August 2011)

Its real sheepskin as far as I know and its a wintec dressage girth - like I say I have used this combination for the past two years (since I bought my new dressage saddle).

I was not intending on riding again until she is healed but wondered how I can prevent it next time.  Perhaps I just need to ride for 10 mins in school each time until the skin toughens up again?  I do always pull her legs (had her 7 years) and never found that to be a problem.  I do it routinely (rightly or wrongly)  

Could be a fly bite I suppose but its the same spot each side of her.


----------



## wench (8 August 2011)

surgical spirit will harden skin up when its all healed properly


----------



## MardyMare (8 August 2011)

wench said:



			surgical spirit will harden skin up when its all healed properly
		
Click to expand...

Ah excellent - thank you.  I think this is what I was hoping for something I could put on the skin to help harden it.  Just wasnt sure what and if it could be done - thanks  

I am due to replace the girth at some point as when I bought the saddle (a passier) I was too broke to get a girth lol and have just made do with the wintec and never had any problems so far.


----------



## Aces_High (8 August 2011)

wench said:



			surgical spirit will harden skin up when its all healed properly
		
Click to expand...

I second the surgical spirit.  Witch hazel is good for swelling too. The other thing is even if she only gets a little bit warm some TB's are so sensitive to sweat can can get sore very quickly.  I always wash and shampoo their elbows and make sure they are clean before doing them up.  I would also not use an elastic girth as you may be doing it up tighter than anticipated.


----------



## irish_only (8 August 2011)

Strangely, an old dealer trick I was taught is to sleeve the girth with a rubber inner tube once it has healed suffieciently. You can carry on riding and it doesn't rub. Trust me, it works.


----------



## wimble (9 August 2011)

Lots of good advice above. I would go with your plan of starting with only 10 mins a time as well, and don't be tempted to start again till its healed. You can do several sessions a day if you have time. You could always try long reining, naked (the horse that is  ),  if your mare's back legs are reliable enough to be able to walk reasonably close behind her. You won't be able to walk at teh normal distance behind her because without roller rings the reins will droop. Good luck it is sooo frustrating!


----------



## ellie_e (9 August 2011)

Wait until healed then try using some vaseline before riding, grease up!!


----------



## soulfull (10 August 2011)

My last horse I stopped pulling his legs as everytime I did he got a sore. I rode him for 7 years without doing it and without pulling leg

New horse I do pull his legs


'pulling legs' sounds really funny


----------



## MardyMare (10 August 2011)

Thanks for all your replies.  Still havent got around to getting the surgical spirits (with 4 horses getting to the shops is a nightmare) but I will on Saturday.  The marks dont even look like they bled now - just baldy patches.  Going to try the wintec gp on tonight for a few mins in school and see what happens.  Will remember to grease up first  

Nobody else 'pulls legs' at my yard but then I am about 15 years older than the average person so maybe its an old school thing to do.  Its more habit than anything else with me.  Just weird that its happened now after all this time but then she has just had a weird thing wrong with her lol so I cant expect anything 'normal' these days. 

thanks again for all the tips


----------

